# 1901 Morgan Dollar



## Sir.Bottles (May 27, 2012)

.....


----------



## Sir.Bottles (May 27, 2012)

......


----------



## Sir.Bottles (May 27, 2012)

Any comment??


----------



## cyberdigger (May 27, 2012)

Be careful with that one, I think it's fake..

http://reviews.ebay.com/FAKE-MORGANS-FROM-CHINA?ugid=10000000002129505


----------



## coreya (May 27, 2012)

No doubt about it its a FAKE!!![][]


----------



## Sir.Bottles (May 28, 2012)

You got that right guys[] I make this thread to warn you that there is an outstanding quality replica from China! Well since you guys already know. If you do not bring your coin catalog & in case you're not remember all the type of morgan dollar. can you distinguished the fake & the original?? Well I know how & I'll post some image ASAP.


----------



## MIdigger (May 28, 2012)

There were no CC (Carson City) minted 1901 dollars!!, and one should check with a magnet, weigh. Although there are superior fakes coming from China which are only going to get better........


----------



## Sir.Bottles (May 28, 2012)

Yep I agree MIdigger[] It's getting better each days this one is silver strike!! Can you notice the uneven thickness or wideness stripe on the rim. from this I can tell this coin is forgery!! Thanx to this flaw.


----------



## Sir.Bottles (May 28, 2012)

I do not have a coin catalog inside of my head! so I do not know for sure is this coin is really exist or not! but I can tell this one is forgery, I still pay for it knowing it's forgery. as reference about the best forgery I've ever seen, I have also seen similar with this but aged! That sound scarier!! Very real like!! So be extremely careful! Well this is so far I know, but who knows they got better & better each days! I hope nobody in china read this thread.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (May 28, 2012)

its an obvious fake.
 the chinese wouldnt make them if people here wouldnt buy them.
 it started with them making just very rare coins because collectors could never fill those holes in thier collections.
 good thing there are a lot less bottle collectors than coin collectors...


----------



## MIdigger (May 28, 2012)

Well, the first blaring FAKE indication to any collector worthy of the title, is the CC mintmark. There were never any CC`s made in 1901. I mean if they were sold as fakes, at fake prices thats fine. But they are intentionally trying to get them looking like lower grade CC`s, s, o and P mint coins that people wouldnt question as them might in say MS-64 and up grades. CC mint coins in MS 64 and up command good money. Now if they can pass off a lower grade CC that brings 150-or so bucks they will sell a lot of them. Its good to know the weight of the morgan dollar (a small scale is handy-and great insurance), have a magnet (many have steel in them).

 No doubt there are many Morgan lovers (I am one myself). Where it becomes difficult is that say an 1892 CC original vs a fake CC. Lots of dealers get swindled in this too. Usually its the I got such a deal (they get caught up in a great steal from a customer and figure theyll roll over a huge profit).........then reality... FAKE.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (May 28, 2012)

They are all underweight, regardless of mint mark. CC should always draw a red flag.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (May 28, 2012)

As far as I can tell morgan dollars are still legal tender?  This means the chinese are producing conterfeit coins, a federal offense.
 And anyone else who sells them would be implecated?
 Am I wrong?  Whats the loophole being exploited?


----------



## MIdigger (May 28, 2012)

The weight thing they will get fixed soon enough. What amazed me is About.com coins showing massive Chinese counterfeiting of Standing liberty quarters, Barbers, Indian head cents, large cents.....I mean were talking boxes....thousands of these coins being dumped. Unbelieveable.


----------



## harold (May 28, 2012)

The chinese are just getting back to us for sending them all those trade dollars that had no silver in them.  I found a trade dollar at a Native American village site years ago.


----------



## jonahtroy (May 28, 2012)

Man, i looked at that because i used to collect and sell old pennies and that was SCREAMING Fake!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sir.Bottles (May 29, 2012)

UH-OH!! if morgan dollar still considered as legal tender. Not just everyone who sells them would be implicated but also everyone who keep 'em. is it not?? This is sounds like horror movie!! what should I do with this coin now?? shall I dispose it, dump it, or hide it??


> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> As far as I can tell morgan dollars are still legal tender?  This means the chinese are producing conterfeit coins, a federal offense.
> And anyone else who sells them would be implecated?
> Am I wrong?  Whats the loophole being exploited?


----------



## Sir.Bottles (May 29, 2012)

I really wonder about this liangchenmeijing2005 feedback like anybody has link to his fb??


> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Be careful with that one, I think it's fake..
> 
> http://reviews.ebay.com/FAKE-MORGANS-FROM-CHINA?ugid=10000000002129505


----------



## BillinMo (May 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> As far as I can tell morgan dollars are still legal tender?  This means the chinese are producing conterfeit coins, a federal offense.
> And anyone else who sells them would be implecated?
> Am I wrong?  Whats the loophole being exploited?


 
 It's been about 25 years since I was working in bank security, but the laws I remember don't have loopholes.  Anyone with a known counterfeit is supposed to contact the Treasury and the Secret Service will respond and confiscate it. 

 I suspect that these days limited budget is keeping the Treasury from cracking down on whoever's transporting these into the country.


----------



## MIdigger (May 29, 2012)

You can keep the coin, just stamp it "copy" or "reproduction" and youll be safe.


----------



## jonahtroy (May 29, 2012)

I say hide it []


----------



## cyberdigger (May 29, 2012)

Put it on ebay.. []


----------



## epackage (May 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> As far as I can tell morgan dollars are still legal tender?  This means the chinese are producing conterfeit coins, a federal offense.
> And anyone else who sells them would be implecated?
> Am I wrong?  Whats the loophole being exploited?


 People are being arrested for it Matt...[]

 http://www.coinworld.com/articles/authorities-arrest-man-for-counterfeit-sales/


----------



## Sir.Bottles (May 29, 2012)

Will you promise me to give me a visit in Jail & bail me out??[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Put it on ebay.. []


 [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## cyberdigger (May 29, 2012)

Does your local jail accommodate skype chat? Does the local courthouse accept antique US coins? [8D]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (May 30, 2012)

> People are being arrested for it


 
 that seems to be for fraud though not for conterfeiting. Shouldnt the secret service be involved? Maybe they are too busy with thier ladies of the evening?


----------



## Sir.Bottles (May 30, 2012)

Sorry for the delayed respond gonna check a few things. First my local jail does not accommodate their prison with skype chat but the do accommodate a yahoo messenger, & yes my local courthouse accept some antique U.S coin but in gold slug only!
 [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]LOL[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Does your local jail accommodate skype chat? Does the local courthouse accept antique US coins? [8D]


----------

